

DDG's traffic tripled in last 3 days, reason? - Zakuzaa

http://duckduckgo.com/traffic.html<p>They got plugged on some major site or what?
======
madhouse
Or perhaps, that's their normal traffic, and the first two days of january was
lower than normal.

------
snissn
<http://donttrack.us/> was on the front page of reddit for most of Monday
(Tuesday?)

